
Solving Artificial Intelligence's Problem with Gender and Racial Bias - zonotope
http://time.com/5520558/artificial-intelligence-racial-gender-bias/
======
towaway1138
This doesn't really sound like _bias_ to my ears. Rather, it's more like the
many tales we've all heard of someone implementing a system in one context,
and having it produce surprising results in a different context.

